# New female, hi



## sweetmoon (Jun 14, 2012)

How good is a clen / T3 combo for woman to lose weight fast? And from where I can get it?


----------



## Jello (Jun 15, 2012)

Good combo if combined with proper diet and exercise. Check our sponsors, most of them sell it.


----------



## tyra10 (Jun 15, 2012)

sweetmoon said:


> How good is a clen / T3 combo for woman to lose weight fast? And from where I can get it?



I dunno how efficient clen t3 cycle would be but good luck
And welcome


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 15, 2012)

sweetmoon said:


> How good is a clen / T3 combo for woman to lose weight fast? And from where I can get it?



Its a very effective combo. Most women respond real well to this duo. Of course DIET,,weight training and cardio are essential before you ever consider adding anything else.


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to AnaSCI:welcome:


----------



## ENDOSYN (Jun 16, 2012)

*Welcome from Endosyn Labs!!*



sweetmoon said:


> How good is a clen / T3 combo for woman to lose weight fast? And from where I can get it?



:welcome:

We get very good feedback from this combination from our female customers! We have both in stock, email us for a list at [email protected]!


----------



## minnie (Jun 18, 2012)

sweetmoon said:


> How good is a clen / T3 combo for woman to lose weight fast? And from where I can get it?



Diet and training must be in check first and are the components most necessary for weight lose


----------



## john696 (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome and  good luck with your weight loss !


----------



## alfred (Jun 20, 2012)

sweetmoon said:


> How good is a clen / T3 combo for woman to lose weight fast? And from where I can get it?



:welcome:


----------



## scorpions (Jun 21, 2012)

My lady had used clen + T3, and really liked the combo.


----------



## K1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------

